

Startups for scientific people. - virdfel

what do you think about that?
for example: communications between laboratories, companies and employees.
======
polyfractal
I'm in academic biology and have several friends that currently work for
biotech/pharma or have previously. A couple of notes:

-Academic labs are chronically underfunded and constantly fighting for grants. Most labs don't buy equipment unless they absolutely have to.

-Most academics are Luddites. That excel spreadsheet 8000 pages long works just fine, why would we want to change it?

-The revolving door of staff/students in most labs makes it difficult to institute changes, because as soon as you get something up and running a new batch of people com in to break it or ignore it

Regarding big pharma, they refuse to use any software that wasn't developed
and deployed in house on the basis of security issues. They also don't care to
purchase anything that can be purchased from India for a tenth of the cost.

Big pharma does not care about their scientists. My friend was not allowed to
purchase pens and he was a senior scientist. They had their lights turned off
during the day by management to save money.

------
virdfel
1) Companies are producers of goods and services, suppliers, service centers
and non-profit organizations dealing with the laboratories.

2) Laboratories are for research, testing and engineering; developmental
departments and independent research teams in different areas.

what does Company want - promote products and find customers;

what does Laboratory want - find need product(equipment), get information
about product and (for example)promote paid services;

what does People want - interesting information, useful application;

\---

And need will create complex solution with:

0) base of company,laboratory;

1) information (forum, publications, news);

2) a search engine by products (catalogues);

3) environment for all employees (personal cabinet, chat, management,
applications);

------
adityar
My understanding is that this is a place to connect scientists to startups.
like angel list for PhDs.

things to think about: 1\. niche: different industries have radically
different requirements so pick a good one (ex: Pharma vs Geophysicists) 2\.
security: can't really show off things that may be under NDA or propreitary
(that's where the money is) 3\. MVP: barebones FB for scientists?

